
Ask HN: I bought Facebook.ky  what should I do with it? - armenarmen
Thoughts?
======
niftich
[A.] Wait until Facebook lodges an issue with the domain registrar that they
should be the rightful owner, that you're squatting, and hope that you're only
out what you originally paid.

[B.] Start a parody site, claim fair use.

[C.] Altruistically redirect to them. Capture IP addresses in logs. Run
traffic analysis of your incoming visitors. In a few years, publish a blog
post about it, briefly trend on HN, Reddit, etc, then go to [A.] or [B.]

------
Jaruzel
Put it up on SEDO or some other domain selling site - see if someone else will
take it off your hands for a profit.

------
Bino
Probably let it be and not try to profit... it may bite back

